# Software > Linux >  anonymous proftpd

## mojiro

μπορει καποιος να κανει Post ενα proftpd.conf
με anonymous login(που να δουλευει...) για να
το συγκρινω με το δικο μου γιατι δεν μπορω να
καταλαβω που εχω κανει λαθος ?

----------


## CyberFreak

Το δικό μου Config. Έχω και τον φάκελο incoming για uploads.




```
# This is a basic ProFTPD configuration file.
# It establishes a single server and a single anonymous login.
# It assumes that you have a user/group "nobody" and "ftp"
# for normal/anonymous operation.

ServerName                      "ProFTPD Default Installation"
#ServerType                     standalone
ServerType                      inetd
DefaultServer                   on

# Port 21 is the standard FTP port.
Port                            21
# Umask 022 is a good standard umask to prevent new dirs and files
# from being group and world writable.
Umask                           022

# To prevent DoS attacks, set the maximum number of child processes
# to 30.  If you need to allow more than 30 concurrent connections
# at once, simply increase this value.  Note that this ONLY works
# in standalone mode, in inetd mode you should use an inetd server
# that allows you to limit maximum number of processes per service
# (such as xinetd)
MaxInstances                    30

# Set the user and group that the server normally runs at.
User                            nobody
Group                           nogroup

# This next option is required for NIS or NIS+ to work properly:
#PersistentPasswd off

SystemLog                       /var/log/proftpd.log
TransferLog                     /var/log/xferlog
# Normally, we want files to be overwriteable.
<Directory /*>
  AllowOverwrite                on
</Directory>
# A basic anonymous FTP server configuration.
# To enable this, remove the user ftp from /etc/ftpusers.
<Anonymous ~ftp>
  RequireValidShell             off
  User                          ftp
  Group                         ftp
  # We want clients to be able to login with "anonymous" as well as "ftp"
  UserAlias                     anonymous ftp

  # Limit the maximum number of anonymous logins
  MaxClients                    50

  # We want 'welcome.msg' displayed at login, and '.message' displayed
  # in each newly chdired directory.
  DisplayLogin                  welcome.msg
  DisplayFirstChdir             .message
 # Limit WRITE everywhere in the anonymous chroot
  <Limit WRITE>
    DenyAll
  </Limit>

  # An upload directory that allows storing files but not retrieving
  # or creating directories.
  <Directory incoming/*>
    <Limit READ>
      DenyAll
    </Limit>

    <Limit STOR>
      AllowAll
    </Limit>
  </Directory>

</Anonymous>
```

----------


## autir

Τί ακριβώς δε σου δουλεύει;

----------


## mojiro

καταφερνω να κανω login ως root αλλα δεν δουλευει
το anonymous κοματι. παλαια το ειχα φτιαξει και δεν
θυμαμαι πως...

ενα μονο user(τον anonymous) θελω, και ενα "pub"
για να leechαρουν.

----------


## m0bius

Δες το /etc/ftpusers αν υπάρχει μήπως έχει μέσα τον χρήστη ftp.

----------


## autir

Αν θες παράθεσε εδώ το proftpd.conf αρχείο σου.
Εχεις φτιάξει directories (incoming, pub κλπ) με τα κατάλληλα δικαιώματα;
υ.γ.: Μπες στο /etc/ftpusers και βγάλε το # μπροστά από το όνομα του root. Ποτέ ως root  ::

----------


## mojiro

λογο χρονου(και μη-αποτελεσματων) το παρατησα για λιγο

----------


## mojiro

λιπον κατεληξα στο παρακατω απλοικό κονφιγκ



```
ServerName                      "Hermes"
ServerType                      standalone
DefaultServer                   on
Port                            21
MaxInstances                    30
User                            nobody
Group                           nogroup

# 022 prevents new dirs and files from being group and world writable.
Umask                           022
SystemLog                       /var/log/proftpd.log
TransferLog                     /var/log/xferlog

# Normally, we dont want files to be overwriteable.
<Directory /*>
        AllowOverwrite          off
</Directory>

# To enable this, remove the user ftp from /etc/ftpusers.
<Anonymous /mnt/hd1/movies/>
        RequireValidShell       off
        User                    ftp
        Group                   ftp
        UserAlias               anonymous ftp
        MaxClients              50
        DisplayLogin            welcome.msg
        DisplayFirstChdir       .message

        <Limit WRITE>
                DenyAll
        </Limit>
</Anonymous>
```

δουλευει γενικα μια χαρα, οντως επρεπε να σβησω
τον χρηστη ftp απο τους denied χρηστες.

ωστοσο προεκυψε ενα προβλημα αλλιωτικης φυσης...
ο δισκος που θα γινει anonymous share/read only
ειναι ntfs και ο χρηστης ftp δεν εχει δικαιοματα πανω
του, ουτε μπορω να αλλαξω τις ρυθμισεις του σκληρου
επειδη ειναι ntfs...

αν κανω τον anonymous alias του root(ή καποιου που
να μπορει να διαβασει ntfs) δεν θα εχω ενα γενικοτερο
προβλημα ασφαλειας ???

----------


## m0bius

Πρέπει να τον κάνεις mount με permissions ώστε να τον βλέπουν και οι άλλοι users.

----------


## mojiro

οκ, ευχαριστω και παλι



```
mount -o umask=0022 /dev/hdc1 /mnt/hd1

drwxr-xr-x   13 root     root        32768 Jan  1  1970 hd1/
```

----------


## range

καλησπέρα αποφάσισα να βαλω τον proftpd εχω το default config και δοκιμασα διαφορα που βρήκα στο νετ , αλλα δεν καταφερα να το κανω να δουλεψει anonymous. Θελω σε ενα φακελο π.χ (/sharing) , να μπορουν ολοι να συνδέονται χωρις user/pass και να μην μπορουν να αλλαξουν κατι απο εκει , απλα να μπορουν μονο να κατεβασουν το περιεχομενο.

----------


## yz250

Ίσος αυτό το link να σε βοηθήσει
http://www.thomas-krenn.com/en/wiki/...r_under_Debian
όπως και να κοιτάξεις τα permisions του φακέλου που θα είναι τα δεδομένα (/sharing)

----------


## range

Απλά τον φάκελο sharing είναι ο ίδιος φάκελος που έχω και τα torrent θυμάμαι ότι όταν αλλαζα τα permission είχα προβλήματα με τα torrent δεν μπορούσα να τα seedαρω

----------

